# I wish he would just ... impregnate me!



## loeylo

Wow guys, broodiness reached a new high point ...
I was on the phone to the sexual health clinic about my depo provera shot, which is due to expire on the 19th of August. As far as we were aware, it only lasted 12 weeks but it turns out it actually lasts 14 weeks, so we are a bit bummed about that but nevermind. We are planning on reverting back to the withdrawl method of contraception for a few months, until my cycles regulate, and then starting using a persona monitor. Secretly, it is so that as soon as he is ready we can switch to ttc or ntnp without having to wait for my hormones to settle, although I have pretty much told him I don't feel right on BC anymore (which is true, as I feel like a fat ugly blob who has no sex drive ... But meh!) 
He knows that not using a hormonal/barrier contraceptive carries a higher risk of pregnancy, which he is willing to live with, and he would be excited if it happened (he has been about both my other unplanned pregnancies) but we are not ready to quite step into ntnp territory. I have never wanted so much to be pregnant in my whole life! This month marks 1 year since I miscarried my second pregnancy, and 2 years since my due date for my first pregnancy, so things are really raw, but I really need to get pregnant like ... Now! It doesn't help that one of my colleagues is 10 weeks gone with twins =[

In my situation, would you guys start prenantals just in case? I am so conflicted.


----------



## Reidfidleir

I think that would be a good idea. Do some research on evening primrose oil too to regulate cycles after bc.


----------



## Hollynesss

It never hurts to take them, loeylo :) They are good for your body even if you aren't immediately gearing up for pregnancy. My doctor advised me to start them 6 months prior to TTC, so I've been taking them for two months now. One definite benefit, my hair and nails look fantastic! Haha 

I know that feeling sooooooo much! We are using condoms, and we had sex the day fertility friend said I was ovulating, and I swear if my mind could shoot lasers I would have burned a hole in that condom. All of our time will come, but you are definitely not alone in that feeling! <3


----------



## septemberbaby

I think you should talk to your doctor. With your history, they sometimes prescribe a higher dose of folic acid. I'd start taking the normal dose either way, but do ask about that! 

Good luck!


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Hiya, I'm kind of in the same boat, other than we aren't on ANY contraception, other than my nervous OH's withdrawal method lol, but I've started taking folic acid just incase! It doesn't hurt, so why not?! Go for it :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Reidfidleir said:


> I think that would be a good idea. Do some research on evening primrose oil too to regulate cycles after bc.

Interesting iv never heard of that, Il look into that now!!

I wud start multi vit n folic acid now it can't hurt. Regulate ur diet n start buildin up a healthy exercise regime


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv just read agnus castus regulates cycles by regulating hormones. Il continue to read lol


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Natural-fertility.info.com is a brilliant website


----------



## loeylo

Thanks everyone! It is good to know I am not alone/crazy!
I think he is finally realising how important it is to me. He was downloading apps onto our pc and started pointing out baby themed ones to me, which is huge progress! He pointed out one which was a feeding schedule/nappy schedule. This sounds stupid but for him, this was great because he worries about being left with baby and it would probably make him feel better knowing he had reminders (not that he would actually forget about the baby, but man logic is a strange thing!) and he downloaded a baby name generator. Those were the only two apps, out of the thousands we can get, which he pointed out to me. Six months ago, he wouldn't even have looked at them!
I also saw a pic of him holding his niece for the first time, on the day she was born. The look on his face made me go all gooey eyed! 
I am going to leave the vitamins a week or so, I don't want to overwhelm him as today I was talking about how we are at a fairly high risk of an unplanned pregnancy, just again to check he is on board with it all, and I flat out asked him if he would freak out if I got pregnant within a few months. He felt pretty uncomfortable about being asked in that way, as I think he thought that if he said he wouldn't mind then I would want to just plan one now (he knows me too well!) and if he said that he would freak out then he thought I would go in a mood. We agreed that timing isn't ideal but we would manage, so I guess that is as far as we can take it.
With regard to regulating cycles, I usually don't have a problem, it was fairly quick the last time I was on depo, and I have just started spotting, so it looks like the depo is wearing off already, as I haven't had a bleed since I started depo in May.
About folic acid and my history - I just took tonnes of my own folic acid when I was pregnant before, and it didn't make any difference to the outcome, to be honest I think it is more likely to be autoimmune/hormonal issues, but thanks anyway =] I will probably just take a high dose myself.


----------



## callypygous

It's good to know it's not only my partner who is awkward when it comes to talking about these things :) I guess that's just the way men are tuned. I started taking them and just didn't mention anything to begin with. There's nothing sly about it as I would never deceptively let him impregnate me unless he was on board, but there's no need to freak him out over a pack of vitamins either. (I was hiding the vitamins - he just doesn't notice things like that)


----------



## callypygous

sorry, I meant to say *wasn't* hiding the vitamin! :dohh:


----------



## Rachie004

I started taking prenatals because I wanted to take a daily multivitamin and also because I read in 'What to Expect Before You Are Expecting' that there a benefits to taking them up to a year in advance.

xx


----------



## ErinToBe

In high school I watched a video in health class about teenagers poking holes in condoms. I remember thinking that they were INSANE and that no woman in her right mind could ever trick her partner like that. Fast forward 13 years and I find myself standing over my bathroom sink at night, pill in hand, gripped in the epic mental battle of morality vs expediency. 

This cycle I started my pill pack two days late (issue with the pharmacy). I didn't double up for two days like I ought to have, but I figured odds were slim we'd end up having sex that week anyway, and if we did, I'd tell him to use a condom. Then the moment actually came and... well... Then I kind of forgot to take it the next night (what would have been Day 7 on the pill). The very next day I thought I might even be ovulating. 

Woke up yesterday with breakthrough bleeding. Today it is really, really heavy--as heavy as my periods were before I even got on the pill, and only a week and I have after I stopped my withdrawal bleed. 

So, even if I did ovulate (which is debatable), the odds of anything sticking after all this is zilch. Now I'm just crossing my fingers that DH doesn't notice I am having another period already or else I'll have some 'splaining to do. 

So, all in all I learned my lesson. No more messing around with these, just take them like I am supposed to. I just wish they weren't so darn effective!


----------



## loeylo

ErinToBe - something similar happened to me on cerazette, fish out your packet - one of the side effects might be irregular bleeding.

I am now contraceptive free for 9 days, we have been having sex and haven't used condoms/pulled out/ been charting. I am having some mild spotting, so I don't know if it is ovulation, or my body gearing up for a period. I know what I am hoping for!


----------



## ErinToBe

loeylo said:


> ErinToBe - something similar happened to me on cerazette, fish out your packet - one of the side effects might be irregular bleeding.
> 
> I am now contraceptive free for 9 days, we have been having sex and haven't used condoms/pulled out/ been charting. I am having some mild spotting, so I don't know if it is ovulation, or my body gearing up for a period. I know what I am hoping for!

Yes, I know from experience that my body is very in tune with the hormones in the pill, so when I miss any it is very quick to respond. Just kind of bummed that although the effectiveness must be totally compromised, it couldn't come to anything anyway because I've shed all my lining now :(

GL! Sounds hopeful :)


----------



## mara16jade

Rachie004 said:


> I started taking prenatals because I wanted to take a daily multivitamin and also because I read in 'What to Expect Before You Are Expecting' that there a benefits to taking them up to a year in advance.
> 
> xx

Yeah I heard a year in advance too, so I've been on them for about 8-9 months now. But I've also heard 3-6 months in advance is ok too.


----------



## Rachie004

mara16jade said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I started taking prenatals because I wanted to take a daily multivitamin and also because I read in 'What to Expect Before You Are Expecting' that there a benefits to taking them up to a year in advance.
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah I heard a year in advance too, so I've been on them for about 8-9 months now. But I've also heard 3-6 months in advance is ok too.Click to expand...

I think anything in advance is a bonus :p I'm probably just being excessive tbh xx


----------



## mara16jade

Rachie004 said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I started taking prenatals because I wanted to take a daily multivitamin and also because I read in 'What to Expect Before You Are Expecting' that there a benefits to taking them up to a year in advance.
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah I heard a year in advance too, so I've been on them for about 8-9 months now. But I've also heard 3-6 months in advance is ok too.Click to expand...
> 
> I think anything in advance is a bonus :p I'm probably just being excessive tbh xxClick to expand...

Nothing wrong with that. :) By the time we actually get pregnant, I'll probably have been on prenatals for a year. haha


----------



## Rachie004

mara16jade said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I started taking prenatals because I wanted to take a daily multivitamin and also because I read in 'What to Expect Before You Are Expecting' that there a benefits to taking them up to a year in advance.
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah I heard a year in advance too, so I've been on them for about 8-9 months now. But I've also heard 3-6 months in advance is ok too.Click to expand...
> 
> I think anything in advance is a bonus :p I'm probably just being excessive tbh xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. :) By the time we actually get pregnant, I'll probably have been on prenatals for a year. hahaClick to expand...

At least we get to enjoy a year of awesome nails and hair in the meantime :p ha xx


----------



## loeylo

I have started prenatals too - so far, the only side effect is ... We will call it slower digestive transit! No positives as of yet - apart from the obvious that if I fall pregnant my baby will have the best start I can give it!


----------



## mara16jade

Rachie004 said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I started taking prenatals because I wanted to take a daily multivitamin and also because I read in 'What to Expect Before You Are Expecting' that there a benefits to taking them up to a year in advance.
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah I heard a year in advance too, so I've been on them for about 8-9 months now. But I've also heard 3-6 months in advance is ok too.Click to expand...
> 
> I think anything in advance is a bonus :p I'm probably just being excessive tbh xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. :) By the time we actually get pregnant, I'll probably have been on prenatals for a year. hahaClick to expand...
> 
> At least we get to enjoy a year of awesome nails and hair in the meantime :p ha xxClick to expand...

LOL yup! :thumbup: My hair and nails grow really fast to begin with, and now its like super speed. :lol:


----------

